# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  Αποδεύσμεση Βρόχου από Vodafone?

## kracken_74

Καλημέρα και Καλό Πάσχα σε όλους.

Θα σας εξηγήσω την ιστορία για να μου πείτε αν υπάρχει βάση για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ.

Ήμουν 2 χρόνια Vodafone με με 50άρι VDSL κυριολεκτικά *χωρίς κανένα θέμα* και με ταχύτητα κοντα στα 49.5 / 5.00.   :Worthy: 
Ήρθε ο καιρός για ανανέωση συμβολαίου αλλά λόγω καλύτερης προσφοράς από τη Wind είπα να παω εκεί. Κλασικά όμως με πήραν από την Vodafone και μου μείωσαν και άλλο την τιμή, οποτε:

13/03/2020: Υπόγραφή συμβολαίου για φορητότητα στην WIND
26/03/2020: (09:30) Πρόσφορά από την Vodafone για μείωση του παγιού μου. Η αποδοχή έγινε ηλεκτρονικά μέσω ενός συνδέσμου που μου έστειλαν στο κινητό. Ακύρωσα την ίδια στιγμή την
                    φορητότητα στην WIND. Όλα αυτά είχαν ολοκληρωθεί περίπου έως τις 11:00 το πρωί.
30/03/2020: Η VODAFONE μου στέλνει να υπογράψω νέο συμβόλαιο αλλά με την κατασκευή ΝΕΟΥ ΒΡΟΓΧΟΥ. Το υπογράφω και το στέλνω πίσω ηλεκτρονικά. Τηλεφωνικά μου είπαν οτι τους
                    καθυστέρησε η WIND και ουσιαστικά έκλεισε τον προηγούμενο βρογχο μου. 
13/04/2020: Έως και αυτή την ώρα που γράφω αυτό το μήνυμα, δεν εχω ούτε δεδομένα ούτε τηλεφωνία. Καταλαβαίνω πως η κατασκευή νέου βρόχου καθυστερεί περισσότερο από την φορητότητα.
                    Δεν έχω παραλάβει εξοπλισμό (οχι οτι με απσχολεί ιδιαίτερα αυτό)

Το θέμα είναι αφού ακύρωσα την φορητότα σε λιγότερο από τις 14 μέρες, γιατί η Vodafone μου κατασκευάζει εκ' νέου βρόχγο; Και εν μέσω καραντίνας με έχουν αφήσει ηδη σχεδόν μισό μήνα χωρίς Internet. 
Υπάρχει λοιπόν κάποια "βάση" για καταγγελία στην ΕΕΤΤ; Καταλαβαίνω οτι γενικότερα υπάρχουν καθυστερήσεις. Όμως δεν ξέρω ποιανού είναι η ευθύνη: αν είναι δική μου καλώς, αν είναι του παρόχου, τότε ναι μεν θα δώσω χρόνο για 4-5 μέρες ακόμη αλλά μετά θέλω να πάρουν τα πράγματα το δρόμο τους.

Σας ευχαριστώ

----------


## SfH

Είχε αλλάξει σχετικά πρόσφατα η διαδικασία οπότε αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.

Το θέμα είναι λίγο περίεργο επειδή είσαι οριακά μέσα στις 14 ημέρες. Πέρα από αυτό, την αίτηση στη Wind την έκανες ηλεκτρονικά ή σε κατάστημα ? Θυμάσαι αν είχε κάποια επιλογή/όρο με τον οποίο παραιτείσαι από το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης για να προχωρήσει άμεσα ?

----------


## griniaris

Οι παροχοι ΠΛΕΟΝ επειδη γινοταν χαμος με τις αιτησεις φορητοτητας και αντιπροσφορας κλπ κλπ ...  ΔΕΝ ΠΡΟΧΩΡΑΝΕ σε φορητοτητα αν δεν παρελθουν οι 14 μερες υπαναχωρησης.




> Για να προχωρησει ΑΜΕΣΣΑ η φορητοτητα υπογραφεις ΕΙΔΙΚΟ ΕΝΤΥΠΟ που αποδεχεσαι οτι δεν θα κανεις χρηση του αιτηματος υπαναχωρησης.


Οποτε οπως τα γραφεις , 13/03/2020 + 14 μερες = 26/03/2020 .  Ειναι η μερα λοιπον που δεχτηκες την αντιπροσφορα. 

Λογικα εστειλε το αιτημα η WIND στη VODAFONE την 14η μερα, και γιαυτο και σε καλεσαν αυτη την μερα , γιατι τοτε ειδοποιηθηκαν για την φορητοτητα.

Μετα υπεγραψες το αιτημα για κατασκευη ΝΕΟΥ ΒΡΟΓΧΟΥ . Φυσιολογικο αν ειχε γινει αποδεσμευση απο την WIND . 


Για μενα ΔΕΝ θα βρεις δικιο γιατι πλεον αυτη η διαδικασια ακολουθειται για να περιοριστουν οι μεταφορες απο παροχο σε παροχο με ολο και πιο φτηνο παγιο. 

Αν θες βεβαια ετοιμασε και μια επιστολη για να ρωτησεις και να σου απαντησουν ΕΓΓΡΑΦΩΣ .


Υ.Γ.1  Στον συνδεσμο που λες οτι σου εστειλαν... τι ακριβως αποδεχτηκες? 
Υ.Γ.2 Δυστυχως οι κατασκευες βρογχων καθυστερουν ουτως η αλλως και τωρα λογω των συνθηκων που επικρατουν θα καθυστερησει περισσοτερο. Οπλισου με υπομονη γιατι δεν βλεπω μεσα στο μηνα να εχεις υπηρεσιες.

----------


## kracken_74

> Είχε αλλάξει σχετικά πρόσφατα η διαδικασία οπότε αν κάνω λάθος ας με διορθώσει κάποιος.
> 
> Το θέμα είναι λίγο περίεργο επειδή είσαι οριακά μέσα στις 14 ημέρες. Πέρα από αυτό, την αίτηση στη Wind την έκανες ηλεκτρονικά ή σε κατάστημα ? Θυμάσαι αν είχε κάποια επιλογή/όρο με τον οποίο παραιτείσαι από το δικαίωμα υπαναχώρησης για να προχωρήσει άμεσα ?


Καλησπέρα, 
Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ναι την αίτηση στη WIND την έκανα ηλεκτρονικά. Επίλογη για δικαίωμα υπάναχώρησης δεν είχε, αλλά με καλύπτει η νομοθεσία σε αυτό. Αλλίως δε θα με αφηνάν να πάω πίσω στη Vodafone. To θέμα είναι ποιος και γιατί μου κατήργησε τον βρόγχο.

----------


## griniaris

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ναι την αίτηση στη WIND την έκανα ηλεκτρονικά. Επίλογη για δικαίωμα υπάναχώρησης δεν είχε, αλλά με καλύπτει η νομοθεσία σε αυτό. Αλλίως δε θα με αφηνάν να πάω πίσω στη Vodafone. To θέμα είναι ποιος και γιατί μου κατήργησε τον βρόγχο.


Μπορεις ανα πασα στιγμη να αλλαξεις παροχο , το θεμα ειναι τι γινεται με τα πεναλτυ. Δεν ειναι επιχειρημα οτι πηγες πισω στη vodafone. 

Οπως επισης...  στην ουσια το τηλεφωνικο νουμερο σου ανηκει. τιποτα αλλο.   βαση του τηλεφωνικου νουμερου εγινε ολη η διαδικασια. 

Και οπως ειπε και ο @SfH και σου ειπα και εγω...  μαλλον ειχε εξαντληθει το περιθωριο των 14 ημερων υπαναχωρησης.

Οποτε θεωρω δεν μπορεις να κανεις κατι αλλο εκτος απο το να περιμενεις... και να ευχεσαι να μην ερθει πεναλτυ απο την WIND.

----------


## SfH

> Καλησπέρα, 
> Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση. Ναι την αίτηση στη WIND την έκανα ηλεκτρονικά. Επίλογη για δικαίωμα υπάναχώρησης δεν είχε, αλλά με καλύπτει η νομοθεσία σε αυτό. Αλλίως δε θα με αφηνάν να πάω πίσω στη Vodafone. To θέμα είναι ποιος και γιατί μου κατήργησε τον βρόγχο.


Η Wind. Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν ξέρω πώς, από πότε ακριβώς και έως πότε μετράνε οι 14 ημέρες.



> H αίτηση φορητότητας προωθείται στον υφιστάμενο πάροχο μετά την πάροδο των 14 ημερών, οπότε και ξεκινά η διαδικασία υλοποίησής της.


Όπως διαβάζω εγώ το κείμενο της ΕΕΤΤ, πρέπει να περάσουν οι 14 ημέρες άρα το αίτημα πρέπει να προωθείται την 15η ημέρα. Με αυτή τη λογική, είσαι μέσα στο χρονικό περιθώριο υπαναχώρησης, αν δεν δήλωσες ότι παραιτείσαι αυτού. Επίσης, η Wind δε θα έπρεπε να είχε πάρει το βρόχο σου ακόμα. Πιθανότατα όμως να συνέβη αυτό που είπε ο griniaris, να σου έκαναν την νέα προσφορά ακριβώς επειδή είδαν τη φορητότητα.

----------


## kracken_74

Καλημέρα σε όλους
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.

Τα νεότερα είναι πως χθες μόλις το απόγευμα έμαθα πως ακόμη δεν έχουν ενεργοποιήσει την γραμμή μου γιατί φαίνεται πως είναι ακόμη συνδεδεμένη στον προηγούμενο χρήστη. 
Άτοπο μεν γιατί ήμουν στην Vodafone τα προηγουμενα 2 χρόνια και ο χρήστης που λένε ναι μεν ισχύει αλλά απ' οτι έμαθα έχει να κάνει συμβαση με την Vodafone πανω απο 10 χρόνια.
Χθες βράδυ που μιλησα πάλι βλέπανε στο σύστημα και τα δύο ονόματα (το τωρινό και το παλαιότερο).
Μου λένε πως είναι συστημικό το θέμα και κάπου μπλέκει τα ΑΦΜ και δεν ξέρω τι οτι πάλι φταίει ο ΟΤΕ κτλ κτλ. 

Νόμος του Μέρφυ! Καραντίνα χωρίς ίντερνετ και να δουλεύω από το σπίτι και συστημικό πρόβλημα που με καθυστερεί!  :Smile:

----------

